

Ask HN: Would you like a free invite to our SC2 tourney in SF on June 13th? - moorage

We're throwing an epic SC2 tourney for nerds interested in the mobile space :)  Lots of fellow ex-googlers, mobile developers, signed copies of SC2 and other prizes from blizzard, food, drinks, and booze!<p>We just want all of us hackers to have some fun :) http://starcraft.crowdmob.com/  RSVP at the registration link!
======
ATPase
Dam'n. If you guys do it in August too, I'll surely come. (Will be in SF for a
few days in August)

------
usagi7
Sounds like a fun time and I'm excited for it! I just wish I wasn't so
terrible at the game.

~~~
Brainix
Eh, "terrible" is relative. ;-) As long as you enjoy SC2, come and have fun!

------
StoryBookTavern
Free booze and StarCraft 2, all I need to be happy.

~~~
j30chen
What else could you possibly need? :)

------
j30chen
This sounds awesome! Sign up complete.

~~~
moorage
So I guess that means girls will be there too :)

~~~
Brainix
Pics or it didn't happen.

BTW, happiness is getting beaten at SC2 by a girl. ;-)

------
bretthardin
Hell Yes!

------
ozymandius
Cool prizes!

